
Beware of keystroke loggers disguised as USB phone chargers, FBI warns - okket
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/05/beware-of-keystroke-loggers-disguised-as-usb-phone-chargers-fbi-warns/
======
dwyerm
This is insanity-inducing. Qi chargers are finally beginning to show up in the
wild -- in counter tops at Frankfort Airport and in bedside lamps at IKEA.

At the same time Qi receivers are disappearing from phones. The feature is
missing from the new Nexus phones, and never really took hold in Apple-land.

I love Qi because it leaves a very literal air-gap between the charger and the
phone. That seems especially important in light of this news.

------
slededit
I never understood the point of a wireless keyboard. You get the hassle of
batteries, and the security risks mentioned here. Yet you cannot really take
advantage of the portability since keyboards are stationary and work best on a
hard flat surface. They are rarely moved.

